# snapper model #



## piratepaul (Aug 1, 2010)

Can some one please tell me where on the body of an old snapper rear engine riding mower to find the model #


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea Paul, but still wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------

